

Siri, Where are my keys? - malux85

Somebody please solve this. I will throw all of my money at you. That is all :)
======
JoachimSchipper
There are already solutions, e.g.
[http://startingline.en.alibaba.com/product/502176603-2121315...](http://startingline.en.alibaba.com/product/502176603-212131584/personal_alarm_device_Credit_Card_RFID_key_finder_beep_alarm.html).
I'm sure you can find more, RFID seems a rather obvious technology for this
kind of thing.

------
rross0227
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bicycle>

